# Rock'n'RollSoul at the Market House, from Aug 31



## Pennington (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello Brixton. After 10 years of maximum mod, soul, funk and assorted exotica at venues ranging from the Albany and Phoenix to the NME Awards, ROCK'N'ROLLSOUL is proud to be coming to the Market House, Brixton. We're slightly embarrassed to be doing it the same night - the last Friday of every month - as your excellent, established Time Tunnel night at the Canterbury Arms but that should change in the new year. Anyway, we start this Friday, August 31 with a special FREE taster featuring DJs Gary Barrell, Jah Shabby, The Horse and Andrew Laidlaw of the Balham Blondie Lucky Soul playing the best in soul that rocks and rock with soul from 8pm to 2am. Drop in, have a pint of Meantime, and nod your head knowledgeably to everything from Aretha Franklin to ZZ Hill; luxuriate on our leather sofas, eat some nuts, and consider cutting some  seriously messy rug to the Stones, Faces, Sonics and MC5. Then pop down to the Time Tunnel - we don't mind. So long as you remember that on Friday September 28 we're bringing gonzo Rotherham garage soul duo the HOT SOLES to Brixton to celebrate our official  launch (just £3 with one of our fashionable badges, as worn by Arthur Lee). Over the last 10 years of parties, we've hosted gigs and DJ sets by the likes of The Bees, Andy Lewis, Edgar Jones, Eddie Piller, The Pipettes, The Go! Team, Soulsavers, Soundcarriers, Chris Geddes and Martin Freeman. We don't know whether we'll reach such highs in Brixton but we'll give it a blooming good try! Find us at http://www.facebook.com/rocknrollsoul.me


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 29, 2012)

Hope you have a great night. The room's starting to look good. Be keen to know how it works out.


----------

